# help a newbie out



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

How does the BFD compare to dedicated subwoofer management equipment, like the Velodyne SMS1.

I'm just getting into this stuff and was leaning on going the BFD route, but wanted to know why I shouldn't just get a SMS1. I know it's more $$$, but it looks much easier. Any reason why the BFD is better / worst?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, the SMS certainly looks better in a rack, and it comes with a Behringer mic that you could use for full-range measurements (although that in itself won’t make it worth three times the price of the BFD and mic purchased separately). 

REW makes the BFD much less daunting. It gives you the exact values to program into the BFD. 

Maybe someone who’s using the SMS can chime in and tell you why they like it better. In the meantime, here’s a review.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TJHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

Having just purchased a BFD this week, I can tell you that the combination of a BFD (1124P for me), REW, and the members of this site is worth far more than the cost of the SMS1. 

I own a nice laptop but I had to order a USB sound card for the line-in for $60.00. Add the $100.00 for the BFD, about $20.00 for cables/adapters for a grand total of about $180.00, and I have my sub performing better than ever. Not to mention that the REW software is very cool and VERY easy to use.

Anyway, having just been through the setup of a BFD with REW, I can tell you that I'm very happy with the end results. The fact that it only cost me about $180.00 is fantastic! Unless the SMS1 is going to do something specifically for your needs that a BFD cannot, I can't see how anyone could justify over $400.00 of additional cost for a set it and forget it device.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks TJHUB. That helps a lot. I think I'm going to get the BFD here in a few weeks. What did you use as a microphone / SPL for the REW? And what did you use as a preamp / phantom power for the mic?


----------



## TJHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

eboettn said:


> Thanks TJHUB. That helps a lot. I think I'm going to get the BFD here in a few weeks. What did you use as a microphone / SPL for the REW? And what did you use as a preamp / phantom power for the mic?


I can identify with your thought process. It's so hard to make a decision on products that you have little to no familiarity like the BFD. How does it work? How well does it work? Is it going to do the things I need it to do? Is this one better than that one? Why? Audio is so subjective, it's really hard to trust what you read. Luckily though, the BFD's are relatively cheap and therefore not too risky to try. I posted to your thread because I thought I understood what you needed to hear. 

I've always wanted to pick up a Behringer EMC8000 mic with an M-Audio sound card with phantom mic power. I wanted the setup to run TrueRTA, but then you realize that the costs of these items really start to add up and for as little as you really use them, you end up wasting money. I've owned my RS analog meter (the old style) for many years (at least 10 I think). Reading these forums gave me enough confidence to at least believe that my RS meter would be plenty good for EQ'ing my sub. Based upon my listening results, I'd have to agree. Had I not already owned a RS meter, I may have strongly considered a mic/preamp setup. But like I said, for how much you use it, when do you start wasting money? 

Having been through REW twice now (see my thread here) with extremely similar results, I feel very confident my RS meter was adequate for the job. I'm VERY happy with the results. What's even better is that the more listening time I get, the more I'm liking what I hear. That's the best sign that I've done something good and possibly correctly. I certainly will never be able to go back to running my sub without some sort of EQ'ing.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks again TJHUB. Your info has helped me out. You are right, it's hard to spend $$$ on products that I have no experience/knowledge of. But this site has helped me learn more about the BFD. 

I'm glad to hear that you use the RS meter. I've had their digital one for a few years now and wasn't looking forward to buying an EMC8000 and preamp. I was conserned about the inaccuracies of the RS meters. I have a buddy of mine who ones a preamp with phantom power, so I may by the EMC8000 and use that preamp until I need to purchase my own. The M-Audio sound card looks interesting. I saw that on this board the other day.

What version of TrueRTA were you looking at? I've looked into this program as well, but didn't know what level I needed.


----------



## TJHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

eboettn said:


> Thanks again TJHUB. Your info has helped me out. You are right, it's hard to spend $$$ on products that I have no experience/knowledge of. But this site has helped me learn more about the BFD.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you use the RS meter. I've had their digital one for a few years now and wasn't looking forward to buying an EMC8000 and preamp. I was conserned about the inaccuracies of the RS meters. I have a buddy of mine who ones a preamp with phantom power, so I may by the EMC8000 and use that preamp until I need to purchase my own. The M-Audio sound card looks interesting. I saw that on this board the other day.
> 
> What version of TrueRTA were you looking at? I've looked into this program as well, but didn't know what level I needed.


I was going to purchase the level-4 as you really need the resolution in the lowest octaves to see what's going on. However, I have learned that RTA's have limited uses. I certainly wouldn't use one to tune a stereo system. I used to use RTA setups to help visualize changes to x-over points (overlap and underlap - don't know the right term there :bigsmile and to help find any cancellations for some active setups I've run in the past. In the end I was smart enough to realize that I didn't need the TrueRTA setup and I never purchased it.

For me, my B&W 805S's sound near perfect to my ears. I have no interest in knowing what an RTA would show as their frequency response in my room. My sub, that needed some help...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You will also find an RTA on the REW Spectrum tab if you fancy using one


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Boy TJ, look at you, dispensing advice like the “old pros” here – hard to believe that just a week ago we had to talk you into getting REW up and running! :T :T :T

Eric, TJ’s already pointed you in the right direction. I’d just like to add, for the record...


> I have a buddy of mine who ones a preamp with phantom power, so I may by the EMC8000 and use that preamp until I need to purchase my own.


...the only reason to go with the ECM is if you want to do some full-range measurements. If you’re only doing subs then the RS meter is all you need.

Of course, you may have already figured that out. If so, please disregard this message. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TJHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Boy TJ, look at you, dispensing advice like the “old pros” here – hard to believe that just a week ago we had to talk you into getting REW up and running! :T :T :T


:bigsmile: Well, with the help of you real "old pros", it ended up being a very easy task. For the cost, I'm compelled to "help" others experience what a fantastic upgrade adding a BFD to tune your sub really can be. REW is AWESOME!! It's the ONLY way to tune your BFD. :T


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Wayne, yeah, I figured out that I don't NEED the ECM8000 for this. But do I NEED any of this stuff? No; it's just one more toy to have fun with. 

Actually, I probably will do some full-range measurements eventually, so I think I'm going to go ahead and get one just to have it. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

